# Golden/Yellow Lab - Senior



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Anybody able to help this poor senior boy? A friend shared the Facebook link. Here's the Facebook post:

"Looking for an immediate child-free home for a super sweet, loyal and active a senior male half golden retriever, half yellow lab. Very obedient and lives to be loved and walked. Preferably somebody who works from home or is retired. Will drive to RI, MA, CT and beyond. Please call Liz at 617-823-9762 or email [email protected]"




























I really hope someone is able to help this boy and find him a forever home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's beautiful. 

Do you know where he's located?


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

The post doesn't say and didn't give any links to any where. Says available in Connecticut, Massachusetts and Rhode Island. I'm pretty sure the contact number is a Massachusetts area code.


----------

